# Fatty Fawn :P



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just looking through my mouse pictures and came across a picture of my pet shop bought fawn girl, Peaches, when she was young:










And these are of her now :shock: :


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

spread the orange,literally.Orange is best.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, I love orange mice but she's a long way from show type 
Would still like to breed her but still having difficulty with the whole culling thing... I'll get there


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I need to get me some fawns!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She is a really nice pet type..she isn't too fat though!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww! This is making me miss having some pet type yellows.  Cute mouse you have there!


----------

